# Kitchen advice: aluminum foil may be dangerous to your health



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This gentleman explains how wrapping your food in aluminum foil may result in exposure to aluminum metal:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Does this go for hats too?

Asking for a friend.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Does this go for hats too?
> 
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Now THAT is funny!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

And I would have gotten away with it too if it weren't for you meddling kids!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Does this go for hats too?
> 
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Bite me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I missed the important part.
How many cups of rice does it take to charge my cell phone?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey I store it in case I need to make any capacitors along with mylar.

Yes I have a unit to tell me the value on any.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What about my car?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Does this go for hats too?
> 
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Aluminum foil is not good for hats.

You need laboratory grade tin foil.

Get it here, . . . https://www.americanelements.com/tin-foil-7440-31-5

Aluminum foil will short out far too quickly in an EMP, . . . or when surrepitously bombarded by MIL (mother in law), . . . til foil holds up better.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

